# Do you have a cattle panel ground blind?



## h-meier (Jun 22, 2010)

I aw an add in the classifieds for a cattle panel ground blind and it got me thinking about building one for next year. If you have any pics and would not mind sharing them along with any ideas, please do so. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ingledink91 (Jan 10, 2006)

*pics*

Pictures posted on the Classified Add, I am doing the Welding and kids are doing the rest and making the money. Actually was my Daughters Idea to make them and sell..


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Montana decoys makes a cow portable. I will definitely be using one next year on Colorado antelope hunt. They just don't pay any attention to a cow. I used the antelope decoy, and every antelope in the county looked at me, but they also kept looking, and any mis step on my part- gonzo.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

THE JAMMER said:


> Montana decoys makes a cow portable. I will definitely be using one next year on Colorado antelope hunt. They just don't pay any attention to a cow. I used the antelope decoy, and every antelope in the county looked at me, but they also kept looking, and any mis step on my part- gonzo.


??? No comprendo.


----------



## TexasCurt (Apr 13, 2011)

Y'all are talking about 2 different things. The OP was speaking of a ground blind made from wire cattle panels. Jammer is talking about a walk-behind fake cow used to get close to antelope.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I made one it's enclosed like a gun turret and covered in camo cloth with wind cuts. It works like a charm and doubles as a duck blind on one of our tanks. Sorry no pics....


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I used one at a drawn state park hunt this last season. Worked great. They used the the 3 foot hog panels but I would go with the 4" panels for a little extra height. For camo they just weaved cut branches through the wires. Get the the longest panels you can. Then you bend the panel into a horse shoe shape or cut the panel into 3 sections, wire it in a \_/ shape so you can easily move it/store it. They used it because controlled burns didn't eat them up.

To protect your gun/hands/whatever from the rough cut edges just run a cut water hose along the top.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Go to this fourm they have examples and pictures. you can make one for $80 it seems. Im going to make one for this season!

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.c...hp?t=1876&highlight=cattle+panel+carpet+blind


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

We put 10 of them up on Buff's place. They work great, and are resonable to buy the materials. I can't post pics from where I am at, but I could tomorrow if you need me to.


----------



## h-meier (Jun 22, 2010)

I appreciate all the info from y'all


----------

